# Wer hat Dinner & Crime Erfahrungen ?



## peltorkid (18. Juni 2017)

Hallo allerseits"

 

Vorab: ich war mir nicht sicher, ob ich meine Frage in diesem Unterforum stellen soll oder doch lieber ins Smalltalk Forum. Da es sich aber doch eher um etwas kulturelles handelt, habe ich mich für dieses entschieden. Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege 

 

Mich würde interessieren, wer denn von euch schon einmal bei einer Dinner & Crime Show teilgenommen hat und was für Erfahrungen ihr damit gemacht habt? Ich überlege mir nämlich gerade, ob ich das meinen Eltern zum Hochzeitstag schenken soll, aber ich weiß nicht, wie angebracht das wäre^^

 

Was haltet ihr davon? Also von der Show und als Geschenksidee


----------



## Aun (18. Juni 2017)

forum ist denke mal korrekt.
da ich es nicht kenne und kurz mal in die kategorie Geld geschaut habe: glaube kein schwein hier wird jemals iwas in die richtung getan haben 

btt: idee natürlich super, außer du willst deinen erzeugern nen herzinfakrt bescheren. es sei denn sie sind hart genug drauf.


----------



## tripmeup (25. Juni 2017)

Ach wenn sie da generell interessiert sind sich auch gerne Krimis ansehen dann wird ihnen das schon gefallen, vor allem das gute ist ja es ist ein Essen dabei , man hat eine extrem schöne Atmosphäre und dann doch noch auch Entertainment im Form einer Darbietung, an der man meist selbst auch aktiv irgendwie eingebunden wird. Das ist wirklich cool, ich durfte das selbst schon mal erleben.


----------



## peltorkid (29. Juni 2017)

Na einen Herzinfakt möchte ich ihnen nicht bescheren haha

 

Krimis mögen sie schon. Sie sind große Law & Order Fans und ich glaube einen großen Teil der Stephan King Roman haben sie auch schon durch. 

 

Und danke für deinen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht. Wo hast du denn damals daran teilgenommen? Online gibt es ja viele verschiedene Standorte und Shows. Welche könntest du empfehlen?


----------



## tripmeup (30. Juni 2017)

Ja klaro, ich denke da gibts immer wieder anderes, aber wirklich man sollte das mal gesehen haben. Ich hatte besonders Glück, denn ich habe am Linzer Flughafen teilgenommen, das war schon eine sehr spezielle Location muss ich sagen und hat echt gefruchtet. Das war im Restaurant oben also nicht quer verteilt auf dem Gelände, nur dass es hier zu keinem Missverständnis kommt. Aber es war super spannend bis zum Schluss muss ich sagen. Ich habs dann noch immer nicht gewusst zwischendurch, auch das Essen war total gut und ein gelungener Abend eben. Man muss sich allerdings wirklich darauf einlassen, dann macht es aber irre Spaß.


----------



## peltorkid (4. Juli 2017)

Die Location klingt echt gut - muss ich schon sagen. Ich werd dann auch mal nachschauen, welche Show denn dann meinen Eltern am besten gefallen könnte. Die Möglichkeit Allergien oder Ernährungswünsche anzugeben hat man? Mein Vater hat nämlich eine Schalentierunverträglichkeit und das Essen soll ihm ja schmecken und nicht irgendwelchen Schaden anrichten.


----------



## tripmeup (9. Juli 2017)

Also das müsstest du dann ja im Restaurant anfragen, einfach suchen über die Dinner & Crime Seite oder aber direkt anrufen, findet man auf der Linzer Flughafen Seite - und ich kann nicht sagen, ob da immer dasselbe serviert wird oder unterschiedliches, aber fragen kostet ja nichts.

Wie gesagt es hat mehr als Spaß gemacht und man sollte es einfach ausprobieren, ich fand den Abend wirklich toll.


----------



## peltorkid (26. Juli 2017)

Danke für die Auskunft! Ja hast Recht, einfach anrufen geht immer. Das machen wir ja anders auch nicht, wenn wir ein neues Restaurant ausprobieren. 

 

Aber ich bin schon sehr gespannt darauf. Aber wir haben ehrlich gesagt ein Problem und für eine Show zu entscheiden. Da gibt es nämlich so viele verschiedene Shows mit anderen Themen. Sehr schwierig..


----------



## Aun (27. Juli 2017)

ich frag jetzt mal: was für shows? ich besitze und konsumiere leider kein tv für dumme bzw tv generell


----------



## tripmeup (31. Juli 2017)

Da sind ja Shows im Sinne von Aufführungen oder Inszenierungen gemeint, keine TV Shows! ;-)


----------



## peltorkid (6. August 2017)

Voll! 

 

@Aun: Du kannst dir die Aufführungen hier nochmal genauer anschauen: http://dinnerandcrime.com/kriminalfaelle/


----------



## tripmeup (9. August 2017)

Ich denke Du wirst sicher die richtige Wahl treffen und das Erlebte wird Dir gefallen, also nur Mut, einfach zugreifen! Wünsche Euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß bei dem Krimierlebnis!


----------



## Aun (10. August 2017)

..


----------



## bufferduff4 (8. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

 

sehr interessante Antworten in diesem eher ungewöhnlichem Forum. Ich habe auch schon oft überlegt so ein Dinner zu verschenken oder gar selbst dran teilzunehmen. Vielen Dank für die Erfahrungsberichte!

 

Vg


----------



## FantasyLisa (16. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

 

ich habe ein Dinner & Crime auch bereits an meine Eltern verschenkt und die waren auch ganz begeistert davon. Es ist einfach mal eine andere Möglichkeit bei einem Dinner unterhalten zu werden. Auch die Atmosphäre ist ganz anders, daher kann ich nur empfehlen sowas mal ausprobiert zu haben.


----------

